# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Helpt roaccutane tegen acne?

## Ikke

Ik heb last gehad van acne, daarvoor heb ik vanalles geprobeerd.. niets hielp.... enige optie zijn nu een laserbehandeling. of roaccutane.. maar bij de laserbehandeling moet iik 2maanden uit de zon blijven, en dat gaat niet ivm vakantie enzo... dus kies ik voor roaccutane

NU... wil graag weten, hoe de kuur is bevallen, en wat het resultaat is...... maar ook de bijwerkingen enz... zijn er mensen die roaccutane hebben gebruikt?

please let me know...

greetz Ik

----------


## s.

> _Originally posted by Ikke_@09-07-2004, 13:52:47
> * Ik heb last gehad van acne, daarvoor heb ik vanalles geprobeerd.. niets hielp.... enige optie zijn nu een laserbehandeling. of roaccutane.. maar bij de laserbehandeling moet iik 2maanden uit de zon blijven, en dat gaat niet ivm vakantie enzo... dus kies ik voor roaccutane
> 
> NU... wil graag weten, hoe de kuur is bevallen, en wat het resultaat is...... maar ook de bijwerkingen enz... zijn er mensen die roaccutane hebben gebruikt?
> 
> please let me know...
> 
> greetz Ik*


 roaccutnae werkt prima. ikheb een 3 maanden kuur gedaan en na de uur geen puistje meer te zien. Pas een maand of 5-6 na mijnuur kreeg ik weer mijn eerste puistjes maar lang niet zo erg als het geweest was.

Bijwerkingen: erg droge lippen, beetje droge huid, droge neusslijmvliezen en sporadisch daardoor een bloedneus.

----------


## Strik

Hallo,

Ik ben zo&#39;n 10 dagen geleden gestart met het gebruik van roaccutane.
1 x daags 1 capsule van 20 mg.
Ben tot op heden niet echt tevreden. Integendeel zelfs. Droge lippen, droge huid maar wel met behoorlijke uitbarstingen in &#39;t gelaat van ontstekingen. Is er iemand die mij kan vertellen over zijn of haar ervaringen? Alvast bedankt&#33;&#33;&#33;

Strik

----------


## de helper

Als alternatief kan Aloe Vera dienen, dit is een 100% natuurlijk produkt en bouwt aan de gezonden celvernieuwing van huid zowel van binnenuit als van buitenuit. Wil je hierover meer info, dan kun je me eventueel mailen voor een goed advies.

Aart

----------


## jaapie

Hoi,

Ik gebruik sinds 1.5 week roaccutane, maar het is echt een stuk verergert. Ook heb ik erg droge lippen, maar dat is niet zo&#39;n ramp. Weet iemand na hoeveel weken de acne minder wordt?

----------


## Thijs

Hoi hoi, ikzelf heb ook last van acne, al een aantal jaren (ben 17 ondertussen). Ik heb ook al verscheidene dingen gebruikt, maar die waren zoals zovelen hier zeggen zonder enig effect.

inds een maand of 3 ben ik er al mee bezig, en inderdaad, het werd bij mij gewoon erger in het begin. vroeger had ik wat puistjes, niet zo grote, maar na een maand roaccutane kreeg ik 2 grote knobbels in mijn hals. Die heb ik nu nog steeds, en er komt weinig betering in.
Maar toch heb ik er nog steeds vertrouwen in, in mijn aangezicht is het enorm aan het verbeteren, en voor die knobbels heb ik sinds een week extra antibiotica gekregen.

De huidspecialiste zei dat het inderdaad even een tijdje doorbijten is, en dat het in het begin erger kan worden, doordat de huid in 5 maanden tijd volledig wordt gezuiverd. Je krijgt dus eigenlijk al je acne die je nog ooit zou krijgen ineens in die periode van je behandeling.

Dus, als het erger wordt, geef het niet meteen op, want het werkt zeker wel. 

Als nog iemand zulke ervaringen had wil ik die wel graag horen, dus, plaats ze hieronder maar ergens.

Cheers&#33;  :Wink:

----------


## AcNe

https://geneeshetzelf.nl/acne/

Ik heb last van acne, daarvoor heb ik vana lles geprobeerd.. Maar dan oo k echt van alles....Van creme's, schoondheidspecialist tot anti-biotica kuur...niets hielp....Het gaat en het komt...Het wordt minder erg en dan net dat je denkt dat het weg gaat komt het terug....K heb er nu genoeg van na (1 1/2 jaar)enige optie zou nu roaccutane zijn..Daarvoor had k 2 dec een afspraak... K heb toen bloed laten prikken....En vandaag 8 dec...Heb k een belletje gekregen van de dermatoloog, dat k roaccutane mag gebruiken...K ben dus meteen vandaag de pilletjes gaan halen bij de apotheek...En k ben vandaag dus begonnen met Roaccutane...

----------


## BloemPot

Dag allemaal:

Ook al 4 jaar last gehad, ik ben begonne met Roa vanaf 1 oktober, en het waren 2 baalmaanden, zo erg heb ik er nog nooit uit gezien. Tijdens die 2 maanden ook meer thuis gezeten dan op stap te gaan. MAAR nu is het echt wel aant beteren. Kheb al 2 weken geen puist gezien. Probleem is wel dat mijn huid kurkdroog is, dit bemoeilijkt de genezing van eventuele littekens. Ik ben echt tevreden, al 2 weken geen enkel puistje gehad, dus ik ben heel optimistisch.

Droge lippen kan je snel behelpen door goede labello ofzo. Soms last van droge ogen, dat is het eigenlijk, dus die bijwerkingen heb ik er voor over. Als acne je leven echt zuur maakt, en je denkt er de hele dag aan, begin dan met roaccutane&#33; De eerste 2 maanden zijn echt kut, en je kan beter een tijdje stoppen met deftig alcohol te consumeren.

En als je ermee wilt beginnen, is nu het moment, want de dermatoloog raad iedereen aan het niet te gebruiken in de zomer. Roa gecombineerd met hoge uv stralen gaat nooit samenwerken. Ik was in April al gaan vragen of ik Roa mocht slikken, ik moest dan trugkome in september, 1 oktober is het van start gegaan. Iedere dag 2 pillen van elk 20mg, en dit tot en met eind maart 2005. En nogmaals, ik ben er tevreden mee, maar dat verschilt van persoon tot persoon.

Bij 75% werkt het effectief, en bij 65% daarvan blijft het voor eeuwig weg. Dus dat betekent dat het nog steeds kan trugkomen na een jaar, maar ik heb goede hoop. Eindelijk ben ik van de ellende af, het heeft mijn jeugd deftig aangetast, ik was er voortdurend mee bezig. Vooral op de leeftijd van 18 hoop je er snel er vanaf te geraken, dit is het middel.

Voor al diegene die eraan beginnen: heeel veel succes, en vooral doorbijten, de eerste maanden gaan je niet bevallen, maar het is de moeite waard. Tot ziens &#33;&#33;&#33;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marsha

Niet alleen als je 18 bent wil je er zo snel als mogelijk van af, ook als je ouder bent. Acne is nu eenmaal erg vervelend, het ontsiert je gelaat en eventueel lijf en doet verschrikkelijk zeer. Net als velen heb ook ik van alles geprobeerd (zogenaamde wondermiddelen, homeopatisch spul, verschillende middelen op recept, je kent het wel) zonder ook maar een beetje resultaat of een tijdelijk resultaat: tetracycline. Nu heeft mijn dermatoloog me vandaag dus ook roaccutane voorgeschreven en als ik jullie posts zo lees beloofd dit echte wonderen na verloop van tijd, ik wacht dus geduldig maar met spanning af naar een gezonde huid&#33; nog een halfjaartje acne tegenover vele jaren zonder moet kunnen, toch?
Bedankt voor jullie informatie&#33;

----------


## Guest

Helpt Roaccutane ook tegen littekens in je gezicht? Ik bedoel, worden deze minder?

----------


## Guest

Hallo

Ik denk dat ik ook acne heb, in ieder geval een huidprobleem ben 26 jaar bijna nooit puistjes. 

Sinds kort krijg ik allemaal deukjes, putjes. Ik heb ook rode/bruine kleine plekjes op mijn wangen. Ik dacht dat het sproetjes waren maar als ik ze van dichtbij bekijk lijken het ontstekingen. Ik heb in zeer korte tijd zeker 8 deukjes in me gezicht. Ook voelt me huid branderig aan.

Is dit acne?

----------


## Claudia

Ik ben vandaag ook met de roaccutane begonnen. Ik moet dit van de dermataloog acht maanden gaan gebruiken. Daarna gaat hij de lelijke plekken in mijn gezicht met een creme bleken. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee en wat is het resultaat? Help me, ik ben wanhopig&#33;

----------


## Fabisch

Hoi Ikke,

ga eens naar alternatievegeneeswijzen.pagina.nl

klik dan onder Wijzers
alle medische startpagina`s aan

heb je boven links acne, aanklikken, 

ga verder naar zeer ernstige acne,

onderaande site vindt je Roaccutane
en bijwerkingen Roaccutane.

Lees dat eens door,

als je het dan nog wilt, gebruik dan een sunblokker zonder paraffine en titaniumdioxide, en zorg dan voor heel gezond eten.
D.w.z. 7 X per dag 600-800g verse groente, 5 X per dag 400-800g vers fruit, een heleboel graan-melk-vis en vleesproducten en 1 1/2-2 liter water dagelijks.
Ik zou Roaccutane nog niet mijn ergste vijand aanbevelen. Best mogelijk dat de een en ander in die tijd van gebruik geen bijwerkingen voelt maar die rekening kan ook wel een hele tijd later komen. Het is jouw lichaam die ermee moet werken. Ik wens je van harte het BESTE

----------


## Marsha

Volgens mijn dermatoloog werkt roa ook tegen de littekens, maar moest ik er geduld mee hebben: het kon langer dan een half jaar duren voordat de vlekken helemaal weg zouden zijn. Of het echt gaat werken weet ik niet gezien ik er pas een paar dagen geleden mee ben begonnen. Ik zou ook niet weten of het tegen littekens in de vorm van huidweefsel verdikkingen of putjes werkt.

----------


## Guest

Roaccutane zorgt ervoor dat het je gezicht uitdroogt, je huid word heel dun, dat maakt de littekens moeilijker om te verdwijnen, dus dat moet je erbij nemen. Gewoon je gezicht meermaals wat insmeren met uiercreme ofzo, alé da doe ik toch. Ik ben ook al 3 maanden bezig en puistjes komen nu bijna nimeer opdagen, het zijn de littekens die goed zichtbaar zijn en traag verdwijnen, maar ik ben content, het werkt...

----------


## Bella

Hoi

ik ben 22 jaar en heb last van acne. Het bijkomende probleem is dat wanneer de acne op een bepaalde plaats is verdwenen, op deze plaats roze vlekken ontstaan. weten jullie of dit littekens zijnn of dat ze vanzelf weggaan.

Graag jullie advies hierover 

ALvast bedankt 

groetejsss

----------


## meissie16

Hallo,

Sorry ik heb net zelf een nieuw onderwerp begonne over roaccutane:S maja zet ik het toch maar nog fff hier neer :Smile:  Snap het nu wel allemaal hoe het werkt :Wink: 

Ik lees hier best veel over roaccutane...
Ik ben een meisje van 16 en heb een jaar of 4 last van acne en allemaal middeltjes geprobeert.. zoals.. schoonheidsspecialist.. een stick van de dokter.. daarna antibiotica en zalf.. maar het hielp allemaal niks&#33; Toen leek het de dokter verstandig om naar een dermatoloog te gaan.. woensdag belde mijn moeder naar het ziekenhuis en ik kon donderdags al meteen terecht.. Ik moet nu eerst 4 weke de diane 35 pil slikken en over 5 weken eerst nog bloed laten prikken en als het dan allemaal goed is begin ik met de roaccutane. Ik heb er eigenlijk best wel schrik voor&#33; Voor de bijwerkingen enzo. Gister sprak ik mijn schoonheidsspecialiste nog maar door haar heb ik best wel schrik gekregen. Ze zij van ja oei kijk maar uit das een kei zwaar middel ik ken een paar mense en die zijn er niet content over als ze het nog moeste doen zouden ze dat nie meer doen. Dus ik kom helemaal overstuur thuis en volgens mijn moeder moet ik me niet zo laten jennen door haar. Maar toch zit het me nie zo helemaal lekker. Zouden mensen die de roaccutane pil gebruikt hebben of nu nog gebruiken willen reageren?? 

dikke zoen my(K)

----------


## Stef

Hangt van persoon tot persoon af. Bij mij niet veel bijwerkingen, droge lippen, heel normaal, soms prikkende ogen, soms spierpijn, maar echt geen dingen die me het leven zuur hebben gemaakt, integendeel. Kben content. Kmoet nog 3 maand slikken, tis net alsof het heel mijn gezicht heeft gereinigd. Enigste nadeel, je krijgt een dunne huid, dus littekens blijven lang zichtbaar, maar voor wat hoort wat. Succes ermee&#33;

----------


## rebecca

Hallo allemaal&#33;
Ik ben 26 en ik gebruik al 3 maanden roaccutan.In het begin was ik heel vrolijk en alles ging goed,het werd alleen iets erger,maar ja,dat stond in de bijsluiter,dus vond ik niet erg,Ik had altijd acne op mijn voorhoofd,maar nu was het daar weg,maar ik kreeg op mijn wangen en dat vond ik heel vervelend,ik heb namelijk speciaal een pony geknipt en nu was die niet meer nodig,maar ik kon moeilijk een baard laten groeien,aangezien ik een meisje ben lol
Maar die littekens zitten er nog steeds.Mijn gezicht is nu naar 3 maanden vrijwel schoon van pukkels en daar ben ik heel erg blij mee,ik heb er namelijk al 11 jaar last van&#33;&#33;En nog nooit is het zo mooi geweest.Ik ben er wel tussendoor vanaf geweest(toen ik 17 was en tijdens mijn zwangerschap)maar buiten dat heb ik altijd last van pukkels gehad.
Van de bijwerkingen heb ik wel last,droge huid,troebel zicht,als ik mijn linkeroog dicht knijp kan ik niet lezen,ik ben snel boos,ik heb hele droge lippen,maar ik heb een goeie creme,hele droge handen,ik heb heel snel wondjes over mijn hele lichaam,doordat die huid zo dun is,ik heb last van stemmingswisselingen en ik heb sinds ik het gebruik al 3 keer een dip gehad,waarin ik heb moeten huilen,terwijl ik daarvoor echt nooit huilde&#33;Ik kan me de laatste keer niet eens herinneren,dus ik ben er niet blijer op geworden,maar goed,nog 2 maanden en dan ben ik er hopelijk vanaf.Op de vraag of ik het over zou doen?Ja,zeker,omdat ik weet dat het helpt.Maar mocht het over een jaar weer terug komen,weet ik niet of ik het dan weer ga gebruiken,ik weet namelijk niet of ik het wel waard vind dat ik al die bijwerkingen heb(en dan bedoel ik het meeste de geestelijke toestand).Maar ja,hopelijk kom ik niet meer voor die beslissing te staan&#33;
Succes voor iedereen die het gebruikt.

----------


## anti-roa

Hallo,

Ik heb jaren geleden roaccutane gebruikt. Toen ging het inderdaad daarna wat beter, maar nu is het er weer.
Toen ik roacutane gebruikte had ik ontzettende kapotte lippen, die heel veel zeer deden. Het waren gewoon korsten rond mijn mond. Niet echt fraai om te zien dus. 
Je mag ook onder geen omstandigheden zwanger raken, want dat overleeft je kindje nooit&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Ook moet je eens kijken op www.gezondheid.be hierop staat een artikel dat roaccutane zelfmoord neigingen en mentale stoornissen kan veroorzaken.
Ik wil jullie er dus op wijzen dat roaccutane niet allen rozegeur en manenschijn is, maar vaak een grote aanslag op je lichaam en geest.

----------


## hetwerkt

Hallo beste mensen,

Het zal zeker per persoon verschillen, het gebruik van roaccutan.
Ik gebruik het nu nog, en mijn huid is gaaf als nooit tevoren&#33; Als je voorzorgsmaatregelen neemt, en gezond leeft en genoeg slaapt (EN genoeg water drinkt), dan helpt het.
Het droge-lippen probleem ken ik ook. Labello-en helpt bij mij niet, gebruik gewoon vaseline. Regelmatig erop smeren, dan blijven je lippen in topconditie.

En nogmaals, water&#33;

Groetjes en veel succes&#33;

----------


## wilmooiehuid

hallo, ik ben coolcat meisje van 13 jaar, ik heb sinds mijn 8 jaar dus al acne!
alleen sinds dit jaar is mijn huid echt vettig! dit had ik ookniet tevoren! en die puistjes ... kvind et echtniet leuk, ik ben dus dertien jar! zou ik nu al aan een roaccutane kuur kunnen beginnen? en komt het daarna nooit meer terug?
alsjeblieft ik ben zo hopeloos!

----------


## wilmooiehuid

sorry nog een vraagje?! zou he tnog lang kunnen duren tegen de acne weg is?
ik heb ze ondertussen al vijf jaar !help mij...!!!

----------


## Illy

Hallo iedereen,

ik gebruik sinds eind maart roaccutane en wil met de pil beginnen. Mijn dokter heeft claudia-35 voorgeschreven en zegt dat het echt goed samenwerkt met roaccutane. Toch maak ik me wél wat zorgen of het nu wel betrouwbaar is tegen zwangerschap?

Is er iemand die dezelfde pil gebruikt in combinatie met roaccutane?


Alvast bedankt
Illy

----------


## ellebel

Hallo Illy!

Ik gebruik sinds februari roaccutana en dit is me laatste maandje dat ik mag slikke :Big Grin:  me huid is nou egt super gaaf :Big Grin:  Mij heeft de dermatenloog de diane 35 pil voorgeschreven. Die pil is ook tegen zwangerschap, want je mag met roaccutane zeker niet zwanger worden want dan kun je misvormde kinderen krijgen. Nou ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

Groetjes Ellen

----------


## wrattenwijn

vanaf welke leeftijd mag je roacutane beginnen slikken? ik bennamelijk dertien en zou dit graag slikken, ik weet wel dat het normaal is vor deze leeftijd maar toch!! i need help!
coolcat :Wink:

----------


## Jan

Na de roaccutane, kwamen de puistjes gewoon terug en heb ik enige tijd last gehad van een zéér prikkelbaar humeur

----------


## younggod

hey mensen,

denk niet te ligt over roa want het is best een zwaar middel. Je krijgt het ook niet voor niks onder toezicht van een dermatoloog voorgeschreven.

Ik heb het zelf ook gebruikt en vind het echt een wondermiddel. Je moet wel heel veel geduld hebben want na een maand of 3/4 word het pas minder.

De eerste maanden zijn een beetje frustrerend omdat het ff ietsje erger word als eerst, maar het resultaat is erg goed!

Ook las ik in het begin een opmerking over roa gebruik omdat je anders niet in de zon kan liggen, nou dat zou ik met roa ook niet doen. Als je gevoelig bent voor de bijwerkingen krijg je zeker vellen op je gezicht droge lippen, en slecht zicht. 

Ik had zelf alleen last van geirriteerde ogen verder niks. Een ander alternatief is trettinoine. Dat is een potje met een vloeistof erin dat je met een kwastje op de probleem gebieden aanbrengt. Dit droogt in eerste instantie ook uit maar zorgt na een tijdje voor een hele nieuwe huid. Dit verbetert dus ook littekens en striae (waar bodybuilders last van hebben)

Het volgende punt is dat roz vaak niet door een huisarts word voor geschreven omdat het nogal een zwaar middel is voor je lever en andere organen. Zeker op jonge leeftijd zijn de meeste huis artsen hier geen voorstander van. dan is trett een goed tweede alternatief.

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het zelf ook niet via de huisarts heb gekregen,

Veel succes verder!!!

greetz YG

----------


## erretje

Ik ben nu sinds januari 2005 aan de roaccutane, 20 mg per dag.
De onstekingen zijn allemaal weg en mijn huis ziet er veel beter uit, veel egaler, niet meer zo rood.
Wel krijg ik nu haaruitval, daar baal ik wel van.
Moet nog tot eind januari 2006 en ik ga het doorzetten, ondanks de haaruitval.
Je moet 120gr per kg lichaamsgewicht in totaal binnen hebben gekregen voor het meest optimale resultaat. Dus je vermenigvuldigd je gewicht met 120 gram en zo kom je uit op het totale gewicht wat je moet slikken.
Deel dit getal door 20 (of de hoeveelheid die je moet slikken van de arts per dag) en zo kom je uit op het totaal aantal dagen dat je het minimaal moet slikken. :Embarrassment:

----------


## jenneke

ik ben 37 en slik nu 5 maanden roaccutane ik moet nog 1,5 maand. ik gebruik 2x daags 20 mg. alle acne is weg. huid is dun en gevoelig maar dat is tijdelijk en wordt vlg. dermatoloog weer snel normaal na het stoppen met roaccutane. bijwerkingen van droge slijmvliezen zijn goed te bestrijden; ogen-duratears of tearplusdruppel, lippen-labello care gloss&shine (niet de gewone in een stick want die doet te weinig en moet je veel vaker smeren!) blijven smeren!! neus aan de binnenkant neutrale oogzalf of ook die labello uit tubetje. mijn huid is niet droog wel sneller geiiriteerd maar daar kan ik rekening mee houden en is er niets aan de hand. als je depri wordt: beslist met je arts overleggen!!!!!! roaccutane is bij mij het eerste wat eindelijk echt werkt ik ben daarvoor kapitalen kwijt geweest aan kleimaskers, scrubs, schoonheidspecialistes, uitdrogende en desinfecterende produkten etc. wel goede sunblock gebruiken omdat je er uv-gevoeliger van wordt (weer door die dunnere huid)
groet en succes! jennek

----------


## erretje

Beste Jenneke,

Heb jij geen last van haaruitval?
Ook ik heb een vermogen uit gegeven aan allerlei middeltjes en ik heb 10 jaar tetracycline geslikt om de ontstekingen te onderdrukken. 
Dit is inderdaad een supermiddel, maar bij een aantal mensen komt het na de kuur weer terug...
Mijn arts zei, dat in dat geval er nog een kuur gevolgd moet worden.
Maar goed, ik ben nu 47 jaar rn tob er al mee vanaf mijn 25e.
Als het moet, dan moet het maar.

Groetjes,
Erretje

----------


## Gast 22 jr

- mijn advies:

gebruik geen roacutane!

- waarom?

ik heb het ook gebruikt en wat heb ik er aan over gehouden:

leverschade
tijdens de kuur erg veel haaruitval
droge en vooral pijnlijke huid

en nu heb ik weer puisten! (ben 22 overigens)

medicijnen zijn chemische zooi, het een is natuurlijk wat erger dan het andere, roacutane is echter een paardenmiddel

----------


## erretje

ik heb het middel al ruim een jaar gebruikt, elke drie maanden braaf bloed laten controleren en geen afwijkingen.
De acne is volledig verdwenen en ik heb een supergladde huid!!
Nu een maand gestopt en het gaat nog steeds goed...
Heb je toevallig alcohol gedronken tijdens deze kuur??
Dat gaat namelijk niet samen.

groetjes,

Erretje

----------


## jenneke

roaccutane k&#225;n vervelende bijwerkingen hebben naast de vrijwel altijd voorkomende relatief milde bijwerkingen zoals droge lippen,neusslijmvlies en ogen (waarvoor je zolang labello caregloss&shine -niet de klassieke, nl niet vet genoeg- en oogdruppels kunt gebruiken) roaccutane bevat erg veel vit. A daarom naast roaccutane geen multivitaminepillen (met vit.a) leverprodukten (bijv. leverpastij ed) om de lever niet verder te overtstelpen met vit. a houdende zaken en ook zeker voorzichtig met alcohol zijn en trouwens ook met pijnstillers en drugs nl ook zwaar voor je lever! sommige mensen krijgen last van haaruitval of slaat de kuur niet in 1 keer voldoende aan. de haaruitval stopt doorgaans na stoppen met roaccutane (mischien dosis verlagen?) als de 1e kuur niet afdoende werkt geeft de huisarts met een tussenperiode van minimaal 8 weken een 2e kuur. jaren aan de antibiotica zijn of je zelfvertrouwen aan gruzelementen kan duidelijk beroerder zijn dan een met verstand gebruikte en juist gedoseerde kuur met roaccutraen onder begeleiding van een dermatoloog.

succes!!

Jenneke

----------


## jenneke

Toevoeging:

als oogdruppel had ik duratears en voor in mijn neus gebruikte ik neutrale oogzalfbasis 9alleen de basis dus zonder medische toevoegingen, deze kan je dermatollog/huisarts zo voorschrijven en kunnen geen kwaad)

groetjes,

jenneke

en erdward en erretje: ik ben nu op mijn 37e eindelijk volledig gaaf en dankzij de roaccutane dus....volhouden.

----------


## erretje

Hoi, allemaal

Heb nu ruim een jaar dagelijks 20mg raccutane geslikt en ben twee maanden zonder.
Het blijft allemaal rustig, behoudens 1 ontsteking in mijn gezicht.
Na twee maanden zou het middel uitgewerkt zijn, dus ik wacht met spanning de komende tijd af, ik hou jullie op de hoogte.
groetjes,
Erretje

----------


## piqie

Hoi, ik ben een jongen van 25 en ik heb 5 maanden lang een vrij zware kuur van 80 mg per dag gehad, maar ik ben erg positief, hoewel in het begin het idd erger leek te worden, het was 2 maanden later zo goed als weg.

Het rare is dat ik totaal geen acne in mijn gezicht had, en alleen op mijn rug last en niet eens heel veel, maar de dokter zag Roa als enige mogelijkheid om voorgoed van onstekingen af te zijn. De bijwerkingen vielen mee,(droge lippen/droge huid) al kan ik uit ervaring spreken dat de combinatie met alcohol (die trouwens wordt afgeraden) echt een slecht idee kan zijn.....! Zonder verder in details te treden raad ik je af om echt niet te veel te drinken, alhoewel af en toeeen biertje in mijn geval geen kwaad kon.Maar afgezien daarvan werkte het perfect.

Ik wist trouwens niet dat Roa ook aan meisjes wordt voorgeschreven, bij mijn weten is dat niet nodig, omdat er andere mogelijkheden zijn (zoals de Diane pil) en omdat in de bijsluiter gezegd wordt dat gebruik bij vrouwen onder zeer streng toezicht moet staan ivm zwangerschap enz.

----------


## erretje

Hallo Piqie,

Klopt dat het niet zo snel aan meisjes wordt voorgeschreven ivm zwangerschap. Het middel is zeer gevaarlijk voor een ongeboren vrucht.
Er zijn wel wat oudere vrouwen (waaronder ik) die het wel voorgeschreven krijgen, vooral als ze geen kinderen meer willen of kunnen krijgen.
Groetjes,
Erretje

----------


## Gast12

Ik heb van de weekend een fles bier op is dit nou erg of valt het reuzen mee.

----------


## Charlotte 13

Hey!

Ik ben 13 en gebruik al twee maanden Claudia 35, ongeveer hetzelfde als Diane 35. Mijn gezicht ziet er wel al veel beter uit! Alleen als mijn gezicht net beter is geworden, begint het al terug te verslechten door het een week niet in te nemen met mijn regels. Mijn dermatoloog gaat volgende keer beslissen of ik Claudia 35 moet doornemen, of ook met roaccutane moet beginnen. Ik denk dat ik het bij Claudia 35 ga houden, omdat ik ook nog redelijk jong ben voor zo'n zware behandeling. Ik ken wel een meisje die erg veel alst had van acne, en bij haar hielp roaccutane echt heel goed. Haar
acne is bijna helemaal weg! Veel succes bij de behandeling!! :Smile:  

Greets, Charlotte. 





> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Sorry ik heb net zelf een nieuw onderwerp begonne over roaccutane:S maja zet ik het toch maar nog fff hier neer Snap het nu wel allemaal hoe het werkt
> 
> Ik lees hier best veel over roaccutane...
> Ik ben een meisje van 16 en heb een jaar of 4 last van acne en allemaal middeltjes geprobeert.. zoals.. schoonheidsspecialist.. een stick van de dokter.. daarna antibiotica en zalf.. maar het hielp allemaal niks! Toen leek het de dokter verstandig om naar een dermatoloog te gaan.. woensdag belde mijn moeder naar het ziekenhuis en ik kon donderdags al meteen terecht.. Ik moet nu eerst 4 weke de diane 35 pil slikken en over 5 weken eerst nog bloed laten prikken en als het dan allemaal goed is begin ik met de roaccutane. Ik heb er eigenlijk best wel schrik voor! Voor de bijwerkingen enzo. Gister sprak ik mijn schoonheidsspecialiste nog maar door haar heb ik best wel schrik gekregen. Ze zij van ja oei kijk maar uit das een kei zwaar middel ik ken een paar mense en die zijn er niet content over als ze het nog moeste doen zouden ze dat nie meer doen. Dus ik kom helemaal overstuur thuis en volgens mijn moeder moet ik me niet zo laten jennen door haar. Maar toch zit het me nie zo helemaal lekker. Zouden mensen die de roaccutane pil gebruikt hebben of nu nog gebruiken willen reageren?? 
> 
> dikke zoen my(K)

----------


## bernd b

iemand ervaring met tetracycline?
laat alsjeblief weten!

----------


## AROMAR

Ik las op een engelse website een heel forum over roaccutane, zowel positief als negatief, het grappige is dat ik ook een berichtje zag waarin iemand herocyn poeder gebruikt tegen acne, deze poeder gebruik ik bij zweetvoeten en jeukende/branderige huid.
Voor interesse kun je even kijken op deze website met best veel informatie.
Hoop dat jullie er iets aan hebben. En daaronder de reaktie mbt tot de medicated skin powder.

http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/2738/
Email:[email protected]
Gender: Female
Age: 24


Comments:
I have had acne since I was 21. I think my acne may have been as a result of using bad cosmetics that clogged my pores. I have been struggling for the last 3 years to beat this problem but to no avail. I tried everything out in the market you name it. Tr pical creames, antibiotics and more. Finally somebody recommened this powder to me. It is called - Herocyn Powder. It is from Indonesia and contains- Salicylic acid,Menthol,Camphor,Zinc Oxide, Sulphur and Talc. I started using it since the last 15 days. A d believe it or not my acne is cleared!! It works wonders. And I believ if it cured stubborn acne like mine, it will clear yours too. I hope this was helpful. PLEASE THINK OF ALL THE SIDE EFFECTS OF ACCUTANE BEFORE TAKING IT!!

----------


## An-Sofie

Ik ben 14 en gebruik reeds 2 maanden roaccutane.
Ik heb sinds 2 weken wel erg veel last aan mijn lippen, mn mondhoeken scheuren, mn lippen branden de hele tijd als ik er geen zalf aan doe (die zalf moet ik er trouwens vaak opnieuw opdoen, het is een smeltende zalf, waardoor het snel weg is van mn lippen, is trouwens een zalf samengesteld door de apotheker op voorschrift van mijn dermatoloog.) Ik heb nu op een forum gelezen dat Ceralip van La Roche-Pasay goed helpt. Iemand ervaring hiermee? Of met andere producten (ook tegen scheurende mondhoeken)?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sabrina22

Hoi,

Ik ben vandaag bij de dermataloog geweest en ik heb formulieren mee gehad voor roacctae ik twijfel heel erg of ik zou gaan gebruiken omdat het volgensmij best wel een een heftig medicijn is en bij mij is jammer genoeg nog maar de vraag of het echt gaat helpen dit omdat ik last heb van ontstoken talgbulten in me gezicht. Vandaag toen ik weg liep uit ziekenhuis had ik er geen lekker gevoel over nu ik hier verhalen hebt gelezen enz denk ik ja misschien moet ik het maar gaan proberen. Hoelang duurt het eigenlijk voordat het uit je lichaam is??


Groetjes

Sabrina

----------


## An-Sofie

Ik heb dit topic nog even doorlezen 2 weken geleden en las toen over Ceralip van La-Roche. Werkt perfect. Na 1nacht & 1 dag was mn lip helemaal genezen. Werkt ook perfect als je door droogheid aan je mond een scheurbek hebt, 's avonds je lippen insmeren met ceralip & 's morgens ben je er van af.

Hey Sabrina22,
Het is een redelijk heftig medicijn, maar als het ligt aan het bijsluitingsformulier (waar alle mogelijke gevolgen van het gebruik van roaccutane staan) waardoor je twijfelt, zou ik het er zeker op wagen, de risico's die daar beschreven staan zijn immers alleen de symptonen die zijn voorgekomen bij de proefpersonen. Bv : als 1 van die personen griep zou krijgen tijdens het gebruik van roaccutane, zouden ze meteen griep als gevolg opschrijven. Ze hebben gewoon alles wat er gebeurd is bij die personen in de bijsluiter geschreven ; ook de dingen die er niets mee te maken hebben. Het duurt ongeveer een maand ofzo voor het uit je lichaam is. Roaccutane moet je trouwens 5maanden nemen, maar bij de meeste zie je al na 2 maanden resultaat (bij mij was dat zelfs na 2 weken). Daarna neem je de pilletjes gewoon nog om puistjes te voorkomen. Als na 5 maand je puistjes terugkomen, moet je een maand (ofzo, ik weet het niet precies) wachten voor een nieuwe kuur...

An-Sofie

----------


## MVM

Even het topic doorgelezen, en een reactie van mijn kant:

Ik gebruik nu plm. 4 maanden ROA, en tot nu toe bevalt het erg goed. Ben van 2 capsules, naar 3 gegaan, en nu weer terug naar 2. Nog twee maanden te gaan en ben benieuwd naar het resultaat. Puisten zijn nu grotendeel verdwenen maar daarintegen heb ik nu wel enorm last van rode vlekken op mijn voorhoofd a.g.v. een droge huid. 

Door deze rode vlekken word ik door iedereen nagekeken, en geloof me; dat is als scholier niet de meest prettige ervaring. Om deze plekker vet te houden smeer ik deze elke ochtend en elke avond in met een zalf die ik gekregen heb van mijn dermatoloog. (Op het etiket staat: 300G UNG LENIENS FNA). Wanneer ik deze zalf heb aangebracht lichtten deze plekker exta op, en is het dus geen prettig aanzicht.

Heeft iemand ook last (gehad) van deze rode plekken, en zijn deze te verhelpen? 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## sweetyke

> Ik heb last gehad van acne, daarvoor heb ik vanalles geprobeerd.. niets hielp.... enige optie zijn nu een laserbehandeling. of roaccutane.. maar bij de laserbehandeling moet iik 2maanden uit de zon blijven, en dat gaat niet ivm vakantie enzo... dus kies ik voor roaccutane
> 
> NU... wil graag weten, hoe de kuur is bevallen, en wat het resultaat is...... maar ook de bijwerkingen enz... zijn er mensen die roaccutane hebben gebruikt?
> 
> please let me know...
> 
> greetz Ik


hallo
Roaccutane is echt wen een efficient geneesmiddel dat meestal in het begin een verergering geeft van de acné maar daarna reeds na een aantal dagen behandeling dat de situatie stilaan verbeterd , en de acné geleidelik aan helemaal verdwijnt , roaccutane helpt dus echt wel , toch zou ik je aanraden niet alleen roacctuane te gebruiken , want bij acné is de reiniging van de gemengde / vette huid het belangrijkste daarom zou ik aanraden je gezicht dagelijks te reinigen met een gel speciaal voor acné bv reiningsgel van vichy en daarna nog de normaderm dagcreme aan t ebrengen , heeft tevens ook een zeer aangename geur , en eventueel nog een nachtcreme normaderm nacht ook een zeer lekkere geparfumeerde geur , ikzelf gebruik de dag en nachtcreme ook , en deze is echt wel goed. 
Ik werk in een apotheek dus weet wel wat goed en niet goed is  :Stick Out Tongue: 
dus als er vraagkes zijn stel ze gerust.
groetjes xxx

----------


## Boortje

Hallo,
Ik ben 24 jaar en heb bijna nooit acne gehad, totdat ik met het slikken van "de pil" ben gestopt en ben over gestapt naar een spiraal (mirena). Ineens werd de acne bij mij actief  :Frown:  Het schijnt dat het door de pil gebruik onderdrukt word door de hoeveelheid hormonen en omdat het spiraal minder hormonen bevat het zich gaat uiten.
Ik heb diverse creme's enz en medicatie voorgeschreven gehad van de huisarts en niks hielp. Ik heb zelf om een verwijzing naar de dermatoloog gevraagd. De dermatoloog vertelde dat het een veel voorkomend probleem is bij vrouwen en mannen. En er een medicatie voor is > roaccutane, wat door heel veel mensen over de hele wereld word gebruikt. De dermatoloog heeft mij de meest voorkomende bijwerkingen gezegd en heb informatie-folders meegekregen. Ik moest voor het starten van de kuur bloed laten prikken en als dat goed was, mocht ik beginnen.
Ik ben eind februari gestart met de kuur, voor een duur van 5 maanden van 3x 20mg per dag. De bekende bijwerking van droge lippen, was bij mij na 2 dagen gebruik ook aanwezig. Veel smeren met blistex lip relief creme of nutrilogie voor lippen van Vichy en het gaat goed. En een droge neus binnenin, kreeg ik ook meteen.
Ik moest na een gebruik van 1 maand terug komen, voor controle. De dermatoloog vond het er al wat rustiger uitzien. Ik moest weer bloed af laten nemen en kreeg toen weer voor een maand. Ik moet binnenkort weer voor controle. 

In de bijsluiter staat dat het in de begin periode erger kan worden. Ik ben nu zo'n anderhalve maand bezig en het zijn momenten dat het rustiger is, maar ook soms nog erger. Ik heb de verhalen hier gelezen en heb er hoop in dat het uiteindelijk na een maand of 2,5 wel zo goed als weg getrokken moet zijn. Alleen weet iemand misschien, als je gestopt bent met roaccutane of je dan wel weer volledig de zon in mag??

Ik heb aan mijn dermatoloog gevraagd of ik iets van make-up mocht gebruiken, zodat als ik een verjaardag heb of een feestje o.i.d. ik er toch nog een beetje leuk uit kan zien in het gezicht. Hij vertelde mij, dat dat gewoon kan. Maar...zo weinig mogelijk gebruiken dus alleen met iets speciaals en wel van een goed merk. En s'avonds goed je gezicht reinigen en voorzien van een hydraterende creme. Nou ik kan je vertellen.... het werkt. Ik heb al een aantal feestjes gehad en voelde me prima op me gemak. Mensen zeiden zelfs, dat ik er mooi opgemaakt uit zag. En de mensen die wisten dat ik veel acne had, vroegen zelfs of het al helemaal weg was  :Smile:  Wil je info over wat voor make-up en merk ik gebruik, kan je me een emailtje sturen.

Natuurlijk zal ik proberen, om te vertellen hoe het verder verloopt met het gebruik van roaccutane.
Voor de gene die willen gaan starten; je moet even doorbijten, maar er is hoop dat de acne verdwijnt en we er een mooie huid voor terug krijgen!

Groetjes Boortje.

----------


## Boortje

Hallo,

Laats ben ik nog voor controle geweest bij de dermatoloog. Hij was tevreden en zag al verbetering maar nog niet helemaal.
Ik ben nu bijna 3 maanden bezig met roaccutane te gebruiken en ik ga nu echt (ineens) langzaam aan resultaat zien. Me huid word steeds rustiger en mooier.
Het werkt op den duur wel, je moet alleen geduld hebben. 

Binnenkort weer op controle en blijf hoop houden.

Groetjes Boortje

----------


## Marjenda

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik heb jullie gevonden via Google.

Ben sinds vorige week aan mijn derde Roaccutane kuur begonnen.

Mijn naam is Marjenda en ben 28 jaar. Ik heb vanaf mijn 12de last van acne. Na wat jaren Eryderm met Benzoylperoxide gebruikt te hebben, ben ik overgegaan op de Diane-pil. Dat hielp een tijd goed. Natuurlijk had ik zo af en toe last van pukkels maar niet meer zo erg als het was. In 2004 begon het weer erger te worden, ben toen naar de huisarts geweest en zij heeft mij Roaccutane voor geschreven. Heb toen een kuur van 8 maanden gevolgt, 30 mg per dag en aan het einde van de kuur had ik de aanbevolen 120 mg per kg binnen. Ik heb daarna ongeveer een jaar kunnen genieten van gladde wangen.

In juni/juli 2005 begon het weer terug te komen. Ben in augustus 2005 weer langs de huisarts geweest en ze vond dat ik een "onderhoudsbeurtje" nodig had, ze heeft mij toen een Roaccutane-kuur van 3 maanden voor geschreven. De pukkels bleven toen zo'n anderhalf jaar weg.

Afgelopen maart begon de acne langzaam aan weer terug te komen. Ik heb toen de producten van Vichy Normaderm gekocht. Mijn huid werd er wel minder vet van en zag er minder glimmend uit, maar de pukkels bleven komen.

De maanden daarna werden de pukkels erger. Begin juni was ik het helemaal zat en weer een afspraak gemaakt met de huisarts, ze heeft me een korte kuur van 3 maanden voor geschreven, 30 mg per dag. Aan de ene kant ben ik er blij mee, want het is een middel wat heel goed helpt, maar aan de andere kant betekent het dat ik de komende 3 maanden weer last zal hebben van de bijwerkingen. Voor mij waren dat: erg droge lippen, vaak moe, exceem uitslag, pijn in enkels, hoofd- en rugpijn en soms had ik dagen dat ik me knap "brak" voelde. Maar wie weet valt het deze keer mee.

Ik heb ook een website gemaakt, waar ik een "dagboek" bij ga houden en ik heb wat informatie verzameld over dit Medicijn, www.roaccutanekuur.nl

Ik wens iedereen die bezig is met een Roaccutane kuur heel veel succes, het is geen prettige medicijn door al z'n bijwerkingen maar als je straks weer een mooi glad huidje hebt ben je als de ellende van de bijwerkingen snel weer vergeten !!

Groetjes,

Marjenda

----------


## erretje

> iemand ervaring met tetracycline?
> laat alsjeblief weten!


hoi, ik heb 10 jaar tetracycline gebruikt. wat wil je ervan weten?
Vraag maar raak, als ik het weet zal ik het mailen.
groetjes,
Erretje

----------


## nadja peters

wie heeft er ervaring met een 2de roa kuur?

----------


## nadja peters

hallo ik ben nu 27 en ben aan een 2de kuur begonnen , heb eerder altijd de diane35 gehad en als je daarmee stopt komt het gewoon terug nooit meer zoals voor de 1ste roa kuur maar toch ik voel dat het erger word wie heeft er ervaring met een 2de kuur?

groetjes nadja

----------


## nadja peters

kijk eens op www.roaccutanekuur.nl en deel je ervaringen

----------


## Marjenda

Hallo Nadja,

Ik ben sinds 2 weken bezig aan mijn 3de roaccutanekuur, dus heb ervaring met een 2de kuur :-) dus vraag maar raak :-)

Groetjes,

Marjenda

----------


## TostiMetKaas

Hallo, 

Ik ben vanplan het ook te gaan gebruiken, maar ik vroeg me af of roaccutane ook helpt tegen acné op het lichaam? Zijn er plekken waar het niet helpt? En word je hele huis dun en is vallen hierdoor gevaarlijker? Ik val namelijk nogal wat met sport  :Smile: 
Alvast bedankt

----------


## nadja peters

ja het werkt over het hele lichaam daarom word je huid overal droger en moet je goed smeren
en als je zou vallen gaat gewoon je huid sneller kapot dat is niet gevaarlijk maar wel lastig
en je kunt last krijgen van je spieren en je gewrichten lees eerst maar eens de bijsluiter dat kan ook op roaccutanekuur.nl daar vind je nog veel meer informatie 
groetjes en veel succes

----------


## piny

Ik slik nu sinds 2 weken Roac. Afgelopen week had ik drie grote ontstekingen op mijn wang (waarschijnlijk als reactie op de Roac, want dat had ik nogmaal nooit zo heel erg), maar aan de rest van mijn gezicht zie ik nu al dat het gaat helpen! Ik ben inmiddels 42 jaar en heb al die jaren acne gehad. Ik heb nu ietwat last van droge huid, en elke dag lichte hoofdpijn. Ook wat sneller wondjes op mijn handen. Maar dit heb ik er allemaal graag voor over! Ik loop al jaren met een grote bos lang haar, die ik dan gedeeltelijk in mijn gezicht laat vallen, en ik hoop over een paar maanden mijn haar uit mijn gezicht te kunnen dragen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop met je mee  :Wink: 
Sterkte!!!

Is die hoofdpijn echter normaal?
Anders zou ik dat toch even melden aan je dokter!!

----------


## Minoes123

> ik ben 37 en slik nu 5 maanden roaccutane ik moet nog 1,5 maand. ik gebruik 2x daags 20 mg. alle acne is weg. huid is dun en gevoelig maar dat is tijdelijk en wordt vlg. dermatoloog weer snel normaal na het stoppen met roaccutane. bijwerkingen van droge slijmvliezen zijn goed te bestrijden; ogen-duratears of tearplusdruppel, lippen-labello care gloss&shine (niet de gewone in een stick want die doet te weinig en moet je veel vaker smeren!) blijven smeren!! neus aan de binnenkant neutrale oogzalf of ook die labello uit tubetje. mijn huid is niet droog wel sneller geiiriteerd maar daar kan ik rekening mee houden en is er niets aan de hand. als je depri wordt: beslist met je arts overleggen!!!!!! roaccutane is bij mij het eerste wat eindelijk echt werkt ik ben daarvoor kapitalen kwijt geweest aan kleimaskers, scrubs, schoonheidspecialistes, uitdrogende en desinfecterende produkten etc. wel goede sunblock gebruiken omdat je er uv-gevoeliger van wordt (weer door die dunnere huid)
> groet en succes! jennek


hoi.ik heb al sinds ik 12 ben last van acne.Het was eerst voornamelijk van die rode puistjes op mijn voorhoofd en kin.Ik heb werkelijk alles geprobeerd schoonheidsspecialist tot laser.Ik heb 3 kinderen .De puistjes op mijn voorhoofd en kin zijn weg alleen nou zijn het de laatste jaren van die dikke ondergrondse puisten onder in mijn hals onder de kin.Ik wordt bijna 38 en wil er echt eens een keer vanaf. Zal ik roaccutane proberen, ben er een beetje bang voor de bijwerkingen, van de huisarts kon ik het zo krijgen.
gr. elmas

----------


## Gebruikervandesite

Hallo Iedereen,
Ik ben Iris, 15 jaar.
Ben nu ong. 16 weken bezig met Roaccutane. 
Het is echt stukke verbeterd! Ik heb er ook foto's van gemaakt, en dan zie je echt goed verschil. Ik ging net even de foto's bekijken, en ik stond gewoon versteld van. Ik vind het erg jammer dat ik de foto's hier niet kan laten zien. 

Klopt het dat je bij je profiel ook foto's kan zetten? Ik dacht dat ik dat zag staan. Ik zag het wel even uitvogelen aangezien ik nog maar 10 min. lid ben.

Bijwerkingen die ik heb: droog, droog en nog eens droog.
- Erg droge lippen.
- Enorm droge huid.
- In het begin had ik ineens heel veel rode uitslag op mijn handen en armen dit is wel weg, en ook toen ik van 20 naar 30 ging verhogen kreeg het opeens weer, maar ook dit is weer weg. 

Maarja, met dit alles lijkt me te leven toch?  :Smile: 

Iris

----------


## egi

Mijn ex heeft - op aanraden van een huidspecialist - Roaccutane onafgebroken gebruikt voor een periode van meer dan 1.5 jaar en de dosis was naar het einde 2x hoger dan maximaal aangeraden door de fabrikant. Los van de bijwerkingen in zo'n geval, die nog versterkt werden omdat die gediplomeerde paljas zo snugger was om een overdosis voor te schrijven, heeft het niets geholpen. Maar persoonlijkheidsveranderingen en zelfmoordneigingen zijn bijwerkingen die ik aan den lijve ondervonden heb.
Mijn neefje heeft het op voorschrift van een andere huidarts 6 maanden geslikt op een gelimiteerde dosis en hij heeft er geen nadelen van ondervonden. Die huidarts had vooraf gezegd "na die 6 maanden stop je, ongeacht het resultaat". Ik zal 5 keer nadenken voor ik het zelf zou innemen of aan kinderen geef.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotretinoin
http://www.accutaneaction.com/Label/index.html

----------


## Daniëlla

Jaren geleden heb ik ook Roaccutane geslikt voor het bestrijden van acne, volgens recept van de huidarts. Naast de "gewone" bijwerkingen heb ik nergens last van gehad. Zeker geen persoonlijkheidsveranderingen en zelfmoordneigingen, want dit lijken mij geen bijwerkingen van roaccutane. Inmiddels ben ik bijna 33 en heb nog steeds wat last van acne. Misschien ga ik binnenkort weer naar de huidarts en vraag hem weer om roaccutane.

----------


## Robi

Kun je mij iets meer vertellen over de werking van Aloë Vera? En welke Aloë Vera producten (in- en uitwendig) kan ik dan het beste gebruiken?

Ik (vrouw) heb sinds mijn 19e (nu 26) last van acné, vooral op- en rond mijn kin. Maar het lijkt zich nu zelfs uit te breiden naar mijn wangen. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd, behalve (natuurlijke) huidreiniging en verzorging, ook de Diane 35 en Bardana kruiden. Als het al helpt is het tijdelijk, bovendien heb ik last van bijwerkingen van de Diane 35, dus die wil ook niet meer.

Nu overweeg ik ook Reoccutane, wat een echt paardenmiddel schijnt te zijn. Daarbij geeft dit ook ernstige bijwerkingen, behalve droge huid en laatste hoorde ik dat je er zelfs depressief van kan wordne. Maar ja, dat word ik ook van die acné, dus...

Persoonlijk ben ik ook voorstander van een natuurlijke oplossing. Maar tot nu toe heeft dit mij ook niet geholpen. Jij zegt Aloë Vera kan helpen, maar ik vraag mij af of dit ook bij mij zou werken.

Kun je mij iest meer inhoudelijk vertellen over de werking hiervan en hoe- en welke producten ik dan het beste zou kunnen gebruiken?

Alvast bedankt, Robi(n)

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Robi en alle andere die meelezen!

In de rubriek natuurlijke geneeswijzen en spiritualiteit is een artikel geplaatst over Aloë Vera. Misschien kun je hier wat meer informatie vinden? Op de volgende link kun je het Aloë Vera -Artikel  vinden. 

Succes! 
Petra

----------


## channie45

Ik gebruik nu 1,5 maand roaccutane, maar er blijven nieuwe pukkels komen, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## katje45

> Ik gebruik nu 1,5 maand roaccutane, maar er blijven nieuwe pukkels komen, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?


Hoi,

Heb hier geen ervaring mee. Misschien kan je het aan de arts vragen die dit voorgeschreven heeft.

----------


## retrootje

Ik heb, sinds ik 8 maanden geleden gestopt ben met de diane pil weer last van acne... eerst begon het weer erg op mijn voorhoofd en nu veel op de zij/onderkant wangen. 

Ik gebruik make-up van m.a.c. en dat helpt het redelijk te verbergen, maar ik heb er evengoed schoon genoeg van. Vooral als ik het er weer afhaal, dan schrik ik gewoon van m'n eigen huid (rooie plekjes, vergrote poriën, kleine putjes, (die hopelijk ooit weg zullen gaan) en veel hele kleine onderhuids verstopte talgkliertjes die vroeg of laat weer puistjes zullen worden... zucht). Alles geprobeert, niets helpt (behalve benzoylperoxide spul, maar dat droogt als je het langer dan 3 dagen gebruikt vreeeselijk uit bij mij..)
Weer beginnen met hormonen is wegens bijwerkingen ook geen optie.

Wel heb ik al met al maar hele kleine pukkels/puistjes en mijn dokter vindt zelfs dat het heel erg meevalt. Ben van plan toch een doorverwijzing naar huidspecialist te vragen. Van roaccutane ben ik een beetje bang, vooral om het feit dat je er zo'n dunne en gevoelige huid van krijgt. Als het je talgklieren 'uitschakelt', is het dan niet zo dat je ook veel sneller rimpels krijgt? Of zie ik dit verkeerd..
Herstelt je huid weer volledig na het stoppen van de kuur naar haar normale dikte en sterkte?

En heeft iemand ervaring met een dosis van 10 mg per dag?

----------


## suuuus

visolie tabletten en chroomtabletten slikken..

----------


## henk9

> Ik heb last gehad van acne, daarvoor heb ik vanalles geprobeerd.. niets hielp.... enige optie zijn nu een laserbehandeling. of roaccutane.. maar bij de laserbehandeling moet iik 2maanden uit de zon blijven, en dat gaat niet ivm vakantie enzo... dus kies ik voor roaccutane
> 
> NU... wil graag weten, hoe de kuur is bevallen, en wat het resultaat is...... maar ook de bijwerkingen enz... zijn er mensen die roaccutane hebben gebruikt?
> 
> please let me know...
> 
> greetz Ik


Ik heb wel een accutane gebruikt en ik kan je zeggen dat het geen pretje was. Het hielp wel maar er zijn heel veel bijwerkingen. Ik werd er behoorlijk neerslachtig/depresief van en had droge ogen en gebarste lippen. Ik voelde me gewoon klote. Ik ben Vita gaan gebruiken en dat verminderd de talgproductie zodat je ook geen vette huid krijgt en dus ook geen pukkels. Het werkt geweldig. En het is 100% natuurlijk met nul bijwerkingen!! Misschien ook iets voor jou?

----------


## Wendy

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb nu sinds mijn 13e levensjaar ook last van acne, soms hardnekkiger als anders.
Maar toch, ik wou er nu na 2 jaar wel eens vanaf.
Na een afspraak gemaakt te hebben bij de huisarts werd ik doorverwezen naar de dermatoloog.
Die schreef mij Roaccutane voor, echter waren er wel hevige bijverschijnselen MOGELIJK.

Ik kreeg een boekje mee met alle MOGELIJKE bijwerkingen en ik schrok wel van en zag er toch wel een beetje tegen op.
Na het nu 3 weken te gebruiken ben ik zo onwijs blij! Ik heb bijna geen acne meer op mijn gezicht en mijn ex-littekens worden allemaal zachter en je ziet ze bijna niet meer. Conclussie: Een strakke gladde huid. Wie wil dat nou niet?

Alleen zijn er wel bijwerkingen. Maar het ligt ook aan je uithoudingsvermogen.
Want waar ik last van had en ook nog heb maar het went enorm: zijn droge lippen (gewoon te verhelpen met labbelo stickje of hoe het heet) En huidschilfers. Dat verhelp ik door een goed middeltje van de kruidvat wat ik er iedere ochtend op smeer, en dan is je huid nog mooier want het glanst een beetje en dat middel zorgt er tevens ook voor dat je littekens deels verdwijnen.

Je kan er ook een beetje depresief van worden, maar daar merk ik tot nog toe niets van.
Ik denk eerder dat dat tussen je oren moet zitten. Ook vertelde mijn dermatoloog dat er van de 1000 behandelde patienten van hem 1 teruggekomen is met een waarschijnlijke klacht van stress, maar dit bleek niet eens door de Roaccutane te komen.

Zelf heb ik verhalen gelezen dat mensen dit hun ergste vijanden nog niet toewensen. Nou ik kan het iedereen aanbevelen. Maar het ligt er wel zeker aan of je kan volhouden of niet. En bij de meeste mensen verdwijnen ze pas na ongeveer 6/7 weken of zelfs later.
In mijn 3e week is bijna alles weg! 

Het is een kuur die je (ik tenminste) 6 maanden slikken moet, ik slik 20mg per dag 1x.
Wanneer je de kuur afgerond hebt dan zal na 3 maanden alles van deze medicatie uit je lichaam verdwenen zijn. 
Of ze weg blijven is dan wel de vraag........ Ik hoop het van wel!

Dus schaam je niet, ga gewoon een afspraak maken bij de vriendelijke dermatoloog want die moeten ook wat te doen hebben.. en jij wil van je acne, puisten, pukkels of wat voor koosnaampjes je ze ook geeft af.

Succes allemaal, en ik hoop dat jullie net zo tevreden als mij zullen worden!

----------


## Julles

> Hoi hoi, ikzelf heb ook last van acne, al een aantal jaren (ben 17 ondertussen). Ik heb ook al verscheidene dingen gebruikt, maar die waren zoals zovelen hier zeggen zonder enig effect.
> 
> inds een maand of 3 ben ik er al mee bezig, en inderdaad, het werd bij mij gewoon erger in het begin. vroeger had ik wat puistjes, niet zo grote, maar na een maand roaccutane kreeg ik 2 grote knobbels in mijn hals. Die heb ik nu nog steeds, en er komt weinig betering in.
> Maar toch heb ik er nog steeds vertrouwen in, in mijn aangezicht is het enorm aan het verbeteren, en voor die knobbels heb ik sinds een week extra antibiotica gekregen.
> 
> De huidspecialiste zei dat het inderdaad even een tijdje doorbijten is, en dat het in het begin erger kan worden, doordat de huid in 5 maanden tijd volledig wordt gezuiverd. Je krijgt dus eigenlijk al je acne die je nog ooit zou krijgen ineens in die periode van je behandeling.
> 
> Dus, als het erger wordt, geef het niet meteen op, want het werkt zeker wel. 
> 
> ...


Beste Thijs, 
Ik ben 18, sinds 3 maanden begonnen met roaccutane... Ik zit met hetzelfde probleem als jou geloof ik, ik voel een knobbel onder mijn kaakbeen, je ziet het niet maar het is eigenlijk wel pijnlijk, het voelt niet goed aan. Het is als een onderhuidse zwelling die je gewoon niet ziet. Ik vraag mij echt af wat dit is... Als iemand een idee heeft hoe dit komt, laat aub iets weten. Voor derest is het vrij haalbaar, wat iedereen zegt van hoe gevaarlijk het is en hoeveel risico's dit product inhoudt, schrikt mij wel af maar zolang je onder controle een degelijk ziekendhuis staat, kan er naar mijn mening niet veel fout gaan. 
Groetjes

----------


## Itslis

> Beste Thijs, 
> Ik ben 18, sinds 3 maanden begonnen met roaccutane... Ik zit met hetzelfde probleem als jou geloof ik, ik voel een knobbel onder mijn kaakbeen, je ziet het niet maar het is eigenlijk wel pijnlijk, het voelt niet goed aan. Het is als een onderhuidse zwelling die je gewoon niet ziet. Ik vraag mij echt af wat dit is... Als iemand een idee heeft hoe dit komt, laat aub iets weten. Voor derest is het vrij haalbaar, wat iedereen zegt van hoe gevaarlijk het is en hoeveel risico's dit product inhoudt, schrikt mij wel af maar zolang je onder controle een degelijk ziekendhuis staat, kan er naar mijn mening niet veel fout gaan. 
> Groetjes



Hoi Jules,

Wat jij zegt zou heel goed een opgezette klier kunnen zijn. Dit is ook een bijwerking van Roaccutane. Als deze ook pijnlijk is kan het ontstoken zijn, ik zou dan wel even langs de huisarts gaan. Omdat je weerstand laag is door de kuur geneest alles minder snel en ben je erg vatbaar voor infecties.

Groetjes lis

----------


## Itslis

> Ik heb wel een accutane gebruikt en ik kan je zeggen dat het geen pretje was. Het hielp wel maar er zijn heel veel bijwerkingen. Ik werd er behoorlijk neerslachtig/depresief van en had droge ogen en gebarste lippen. Ik voelde me gewoon klote. Ik ben Vita gaan gebruiken en dat verminderd de talgproductie zodat je ook geen vette huid krijgt en dus ook geen pukkels. Het werkt geweldig. En het is 100% natuurlijk met nul bijwerkingen!! Misschien ook iets voor jou?


Hoi 

En heb je de keuze al gemaakt? Ik wil bij deze nog even toelichten dat je met Roaccutane ook echt niet in de zon kan en een kuur duurt minimaal 6 maanden meestal en dan nog 2 maanden erna dat het medicijn nog doorwerkt. Dus dat is ongeveer 8 maanden niet in de zon. Ik zou het daarom niet laten dus om een laserbehandeling te doen.

Succes!

----------


## tammyk

Hoi hoi
Mijn dochter slikt nu ook al sinds maart roccutane. En net als bij velen kwam er eerst hevige acne opzetten. Nu na 5 maanden slikken is ze vrijwel puistloos. Ze heeft een zacht gezicht er voor terug gekregen. Bijwerkingen zijn hevig. Denk aan pijn aan de spieren na itensief bewegen, droge lippen (zijn goede lipbalsems voor) soms slecht zicht bij lezen, sneller geirriteerd ,warmte aanvallen.
Zij heeft dus ook de zomer geslikt en is niet verbrand wel goed consequent insmeren met factor 30 (Dermatoloog had als optie tijdelijk 4 weken te stoppen in vakantie, maar dan duurde de kuur wel langer!!) Ook heeft ze geen last van haaruitval.
Kortom je moet er wat voor over hebben, maar je krijgt er ook wat voor terug. Onderschat het niet!!!!!

----------


## milan21

Hey allemaal,

Roccatuane werkt wel degelijk! De eerste 2 weken werd het een beetje erger. Daarna is de acne alsmaar afgenomen. Ik gebruik het nu 2 maanden en heb nu af en toe nog wel een puistje, maar de acne komt niet meer terug. Deze medicijn werkt echt goed en is de ultieme oplossing voor je acne. Een kuur duurt vaak minimaal 4 maanden.

----------


## dvogd

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben zo'n 10 dagen geleden gestart met het gebruik van roaccutane.
> 1 x daags 1 capsule van 20 mg.
> Ben tot op heden niet echt tevreden. Integendeel zelfs. Droge lippen, droge huid maar wel met behoorlijke uitbarstingen in 't gelaat van ontstekingen. Is er iemand die mij kan vertellen over zijn of haar ervaringen? Alvast bedankt!!!
> 
> Strik


Oei, het is nu heel lng geleden, maar zou je nog eens proberen, dan moet je nog eens bij de dokter gaan en bloedanalyse geven. Dit is een teken dat je een fote behandeling hebt gehad! want normaal krijgen mensen 20 * 2 ; 20*1 + 10*1 of 2* 10mg capsule per dag! dus als je 20 mg moet drinken zou beter geweest zijn 2 cpsules van 10 mg in te nemen! maar da doet er eigenlijk nie zoveel toe! Probleem is dat je soms ontstekingen kunt krijgen of problemen als je te veel of te weinig pakt heb ik op de bijsliter gelezen! maar de 2de week is zeer lastig en erg, dus je moet eigenlijk resultaat vanaf 3e week bekijken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dvogd

> Kun je mij iets meer vertellen over de werking van Aloë Vera? En welke Aloë Vera producten (in- en uitwendig) kan ik dan het beste gebruiken?
> 
> Ik (vrouw) heb sinds mijn 19e (nu 26) last van acné, vooral op- en rond mijn kin. Maar het lijkt zich nu zelfs uit te breiden naar mijn wangen. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd, behalve (natuurlijke) huidreiniging en verzorging, ook de Diane 35 en Bardana kruiden. Als het al helpt is het tijdelijk, bovendien heb ik last van bijwerkingen van de Diane 35, dus die wil ook niet meer.
> 
> Nu overweeg ik ook Reoccutane, wat een echt paardenmiddel schijnt te zijn. Daarbij geeft dit ook ernstige bijwerkingen, behalve droge huid en laatste hoorde ik dat je er zelfs depressief van kan wordne. Maar ja, dat word ik ook van die acné, dus...
> 
> Persoonlijk ben ik ook voorstander van een natuurlijke oplossing. Maar tot nu toe heeft dit mij ook niet geholpen. Jij zegt Aloë Vera kan helpen, maar ik vraag mij af of dit ook bij mij zou werken.
> 
> Kun je mij iest meer inhoudelijk vertellen over de werking hiervan en hoe- en welke producten ik dan het beste zou kunnen gebruiken?
> ...


Het is zeer slim dat je op basis van natuurlijke producten wilt genezen, MAAR als je er echt van af wilt zijn en voor een lange periode meot je roaccutane gebruiken! als dat biju niet zo erg is, zal je lagere dosis moeten innemen = minder bijwerkingen! pas wel op voor eerste 2 weken! doorbijten is de boodschap vanaf 3e week wordt da beter en beter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikado

Beste Robin
Om te beginnen is het belangrijk dat je het inwendig en uitwendig aanpakt. Inwendig zou ik aanraden de aloe vera gel te drinken. Dat zuivert je helemaal. Uitwendig gebruiken de meesten de zeep om zich te reinigen, de avocado soap (een stuk zeep) of de vloeibare zeep, dat is de liquid soap. Voor de verzorging na het reinigen zou ik je de aloe vera gelly aanraden, daar heb ik tot nu toe de beste resultaten mee gehad bij klanten.
Ik wil je gerust ook een getuigenis doormailen van iemand met acné, mail me gerust op [email protected] Dan stuur ik je eventueel ook meer info over dat kannetje.

----------


## sandervdmeer

Hebben jullie het product gladskin wel eens gebruikt? Het werkt vrijwel direct en heeft geen bij-effecten. Ik ben er zeer over te spreken. Meer informatie vind je op hun site, waar je het ook heel makkelijk kunt bestellen: www.gladskin.com
Gr.

----------


## Blizzard

Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## pruts

> iemand ervaring met tetracycline?
> laat alsjeblief weten!


Ik heb Tetracycline uitgeprobeerd maar mij hielp dat niet!
De stap nadien was Roaccutane en dat was het enige dat dan ook hielp! Bijwerkingen zijn dan ook navenant zoals al voldoende opgesomd drogen alle slijmvliezen uit. 
Gelijktijdig kan ik ook geen enkel product gebruiken om men gezicht met te wassen want dan krijg ik letterlijk wonden van de droogte. Soms schilfert men huid wel. Nog een absoluut voordeel, aangezien het inwerkt op de talgproductie word men haar veel minder snel vettig. 
Zorg zeker voor lippebalsem en eventueel kunsttranen voor je ogen. Doordat je ook een droge mond kan krijgen kan je sneller tandcaries krijgen. 

Nog een nota die ik wil maken is dat zon en Roaccutane ook geen goed duo zijn!! Mij word het altijd afgeraden in de zomer, maar ik gebruik het nu ook weer. 
Ook na een kuur Roaccutane komt het bij mij weer terug, maar het duurt even en ik krijg betrekkelijk minder mee-eters en roodheid.

----------


## Burn

Ik heb 6 maand roaccutane gebruikt, en heb bijna tot geen puistjes meer. Wel moet ik zeggen dat het enkele bijwerkingen heeft die niet altijd even prettig zijn, droge lippen, hele droge huid, vermoeidheid. Bij mij sloeg de keur pas na 3 maand aan. Maar het eindresultaat is het allemaal waard!

----------


## maria5731

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## polertun

goedkope Accutane voor de behandeling van ernstige Acne bestellen

----------


## Gijs089

epsom zout!!! 10min per dag voor het douchen op je huid leggen. op laten drogen in de douch. daarna een olie gebruiken na het douchen. evt met benzoyl. En veganisme!

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Hallo! Ik heb nu al 2 jaar lang acne en wat bij mij toch geholpen heeft is limoensap en tandpasta. Verder merk ik wel wanneer ik chocola of chips eet dat mijn acne meteen erger wordt.

Edit: Ik heb een kijkje op deze site genomen: http://www.acnegenezen.nl/ en heb hier een paar goede tips gevonden. Voortaan doe ik nu een ijsklontje op de puist, dat werkt echt heel goed!

----------


## anaismoes

Ik heb zelf 3 en een halve maand iisotretinoïne geslikt. En nou had ik me maar bedacht . Ik had wel echt een hele ernstige vorm van acnee , onderhuidse ontstekingen waren de ergste boos doeners . Maar goed om terug te komen op mijn punt. Ik ben na 3 1/2 maand gestopt . omdat ik zwaar depresief wer, maar ik ga de kuur ook zeker niet meer doorzetten . Mijn huid is super droog nu , ik krijg allemaal lijntjes op mijn voorhoofd,onder mijn ogen, bij mijn mondhoeken. Je moet je realiseren dat het niet niks is wat je inslikt. Naar mijn gevoel is het gewoon puur gif . Al de bijwerkingen die erbij horen . het kan egt niet gezond zijn. Ik word binnenkort gebeld door de dermatoloog en zal zeer zeker ter spraken brengen dat ik door dit middel gewoon weg verouderd ben op mijn 24 ste . Nou dan had ik liever een hele kop met puisten ipv rimpels. Ik word hier heel verdrietig van eerlijk gezegd . En dit is ook niet iets war ik voor ben gewaarschuwd . Want anders had ik zeker dit middel niet gebruikt. Ik hoop dat me oude huid structuur terug komt . Weed maar gewoon blij met wat god je gegeven heeft niemand is perfect . Wat ik zelf altijd gebruikt voor die rotte behandeling . was bacin soda , en het helpt !!! 1 x per twee dagen ff laten intrekken op de vochtige huid , en dan afspoelen en lekker insmeren . Ik hoop adt er meer mensen zijn die kunnen mee praten over de slechte ervaring van deze helse giftige kuur . sccs iedereen

----------


## supernikje

Roacutane kan helpen maar belast ernstig de lever wat dan opnieuw resulteert in o.a. huidproblemen. Zij het dan in andere vorm.

----------

